# JessEm Router Lift II



## clada (Jun 2, 2010)

I have the same one, And I like it a lot, it makes raise and lower the bit really easy. And is provablly the cheapest one in the marked and the performance is outstanding. Great product , congratulation .


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

i just ordered one from lee valley. They are $20 cheaper than woodcraft. Well actually the one in rockler and woodwrcraftr only works fro craftsman, porter cable, dewalt and bosch. The one i bought works only for Hitachi M12VC.
So be careful when buying a lift since they make different version for different routers.


----------



## Vrtigo1 (Mar 18, 2010)

What's the difference between this and the Mast-R-Lift? I have a Mast-R-Lift, bought it about two years ago and as I recall it was about double the price you reference. Looks pretty similar to the photos you posted except mine is black. FYI - they do not include cutout templates, but they do sell them separately. As I recall they wanted about $25 for it and it's just a piece of MDF you can use with a pattern bit. A bit pricey to be sure!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the review.


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

Router Lift II is the lower end of their router lift.
The template they sell is to cut out the outer part of the lift plate., but not the inner shape of the lift.

Which we have to measure it? does the manual include the measurements?


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

I don't know what the difference between this and the Mast-R-Lift. Once I read up on this one in the catalogs and saw the Mast-r-lift price. I didn't look any further. This had what I wanted feature wise and the price beat everybody else.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

The Manual includes some measurements. I just turned it upside down and traced the outline.


----------



## plantek (Sep 26, 2010)

I have the same one and love it.
Have fun…


----------

